# EvenTT 09 - I couldn't go because...



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
could not make this one as I had to finish a job. Hope the weather for you was not as bad as it was in Brum.
Also, I no longer own a TT as it was sold today. :?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Phill bet your sad to see the car gone.  Didn't get to go myself something else cropped up last night that meant missing it today.


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

didnt go because....

I totally forgot [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Its sooooo far away!


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

was raining all morning,an wanted to enter the show an shine,which i couldnt do with out cleanin the car [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Dan_TT (Jul 26, 2008)

I didn't go as had originally planned to go to Croft for some track time or to Chomondeley Pageant of Power. Which I ended up going to neither!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

TTgreeny said:


> was raining all morning,an wanted to enter the show an shine,which i couldnt do with out cleanin the car [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Poor showing... you could have won a nice trophy


----------



## plasmadaddy (May 30, 2009)

My blummin' car didn't arrive in time [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## S&amp;S (Mar 29, 2009)

Coz our TT is back in the paint shop sorting out some paint runs they left on there first attempt :?


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Because it's my Son's 14th Birthday today and he doesn't like car meets (very odd) but he likes shooting so we went to the gun club instead.

Oh and we are off to Spain in the morning so I had to pack


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm skint and have a hangover after my sisters wedding yesterday


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

'cos I can't get five in a TT !! :?


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

We couldn't make this because at 3am this morning we were toasting our toes after
some "*little cherub's*" set light to a number of units in my yard! :evil:

40 fire fighters, cups of tea all over.... it was messy!

Oh well.... Maybe next year!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Because I had to work all day helping to organise some daft car event. :roll:


----------



## Dave-TT (Feb 24, 2009)

Because Audi Cardiff have my TT and i live in Surrey... (Get it back tomorrow though  )


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Because I got far too drunk last night and was throwing up til lunchtime!!

[smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Because Im in Canada  (and missing my TT parked safely up in the UK  )


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

phodge said:


> Because I got far too drunk last night and was throwing up til lunchtime!!
> 
> [smiley=sick2.gif]


So did most of us!!! the ones who stayed over  Drunk yes sick not that I know of


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

Cos well... I haven't really got an excuse apart from my car isn't modified enough to my liking to go to shows in it... Next year will definately be attending all the shows.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

SteveS TT said:


> Cos well... I haven't really got an excuse apart from my car isn't modified enough to my liking to go to shows in it... Next year will definately be attending all the shows.


Worst excuse I've ever heard , my car isn't modded at all


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> SteveS TT said:
> 
> 
> > Cos well... I haven't really got an excuse apart from my car isn't modified enough to my liking to go to shows in it... Next year will definately be attending all the shows.
> ...


:lol: you have a mk2! It's acceptable! I would of walked away today depressed... seeing so many beautifully modded mk1's and then jumping in mine... that's really bad but i really do need to sort out a few more mods to make me happy!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Was just about to say, whether standard or modified, doesnt matter, some good examples of 'untouched' TT's today. You dont have to mod cars for it to eligable for a show!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

In 20 years time a standard TT will be much more impressive than a modded one.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Perhaps all these that missed it will turn up for Audi's in the park as that is not too far away I live on the south coast and made it up there in a BMW as was made just as welcome, still most were asking how my TT was :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

im paying off the alpine trip asap so couldnt afford it and im going away to benidorm in 2 months and my tax and mot are due this week and and and


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

because I dont own a TT anymore and it was too far north just to go and stand in a field


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

phodge said:


> Because I got far too drunk last night and was throwing up til lunchtime!!
> 
> [smiley=sick2.gif]


Red or White Wine


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Adam RRS said:


> because I dont own a TT anymore and it was too far north just to go and stand in a field


Isn't that where Range Rovers are supposed to go ?

Anyway, you could have tried the wakeboarding or water skiing. C'mon Adam the real reason is you'd want another TT to mod again having seen some of the great cars on display


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

SteveS TT said:


> Cos well... I haven't really got an excuse apart from my car isn't modified enough to my liking to go to shows in it... Next year will definately be attending all the shows.


Then you misunderstand the nature of shows and Club membership/participation.

Personally I love to see factory standard models and I think as Mk1s get longer in the tooth the OEM class of car will become increasingly important/noteable


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Adam RRS said:


> because I dont own a TT anymore and it was too far north just to go and stand in a field


Ad, I saw Kenjo with your old car, and man, did that car look magnificent or what!!!!! 

Boy oh boy did you f*ck it up good-style selling that car :lol:


----------



## NikzyTT (Jun 22, 2009)

because I was at the Royal International Air Tattoo at RAF Fairford for the weekend. 3 of us went, so Baby (a Roadster) spent the weekend on my mum's drive being pampered by my little bro.

Will definately try and get there next year though. It looked like a blast! 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

NikzyTT said:


> because I was at the Royal International Air Tattoo at RAF Fairford for the weekend. 3 of us went, so Baby (a Roadster) spent the weekend on my mum's drive being pampered by my little bro.
> 
> Will definately try and get there next year though. It looked like a blast! 8)


Gave up going when I worked out how much it was costing each year.


----------



## NikzyTT (Jun 22, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> NikzyTT said:
> 
> 
> > because I was at the Royal International Air Tattoo at RAF Fairford for the weekend. 3 of us went, so Baby (a Roadster) spent the weekend on my mum's drive being pampered by my little bro.
> ...


You gave up going to the RIAT or the EvenTT?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

NikzyTT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > NikzyTT said:
> ...


RIAT , Fuel, two nights in a hotel entry tickets and then it pisses down most years or an Italian rips the front wheel off their plane or its cloudy On the other hand I did Riat on the Saturday and The EvenTT on the Sunday for two years.


----------



## NikzyTT (Jun 22, 2009)

To be honest it's the first time I have been for years. We used to go every year before the base shut down in about 1990. We usually go to Waddington because it's a lot nearer but we got tickets for the RIAT my Dad for father's day as a treat. The atmosphere wasn't nearly as good as Waddington.

I was annoyed that there was no Tornado display. We stayed to watch the Vulcan then went to the hotel. didn't do the Sunday because we travelled home. I know what you mean though tickets were £35 each plus booking fee! Not cheap!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

NikzyTT said:


> To be honest it's the first time I have been for years. We used to go every year before the base shut down in about 1990. We usually go to Waddington because it's a lot nearer but we got tickets for the RIAT my Dad for father's day as a treat. The atmosphere wasn't nearly as good as Waddington.
> 
> I was annoyed that there was no Tornado display. We stayed to watch the Vulcan then went to the hotel. didn't do the Sunday because we travelled home. I know what you mean though tickets were £35 each plus booking fee! Not cheap!


Add on petrol fromNewcastle and an extra night away, I've found Waddington dissapointing as it clashes with a big European shown, having to go to mackemland on Saturday to see the Vulcan flying for the first time since one landed at Sunderland Airport .


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Waddo is built around a major cloud base visit it quite a few times on business and never seen anything fly
RAF civvies in uniform :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NikzyTT (Jun 22, 2009)

robokn said:


> Waddo is built around a major cloud base visit it quite a few times on business and never seen anything fly
> RAF civvies in uniform :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


You won't see anything fly at Fairford cos it's been inactive since 1990! 

The Waddington show was 100% better than Fairford this year. As I said before there was no Tornado display at Fairford which I was totally bemused by! :x They're my favourite and what I went for! The atmosphere was more friendly at Wadd as well and the trade stands were better. Going to stick with Wadd from now on. It's a shame because we used to visit Fairford frequently when I was a kid because my Dad knew an American military policeman who was stationed there so we visited every July for the 4th of July picnic. It has a special place in my heart but for an air tattoo I pretty much thought it sucked! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Errr no its an Forward operating base based for the USAF


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

:roll: LOL at all, guess this one is a good excuse looking at the discussion :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LEDZEPP (Jan 17, 2009)

i didnt know, i would of loved to of gone to this, is it once a year at same location?
i was doing service and cambelt/water pump anyway...... well done people the pictures look fantastic

alan


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

LEDZEPP said:


> i didnt know, i would of loved to of gone to this, is it once a year at same location?
> i was doing service and cambelt/water pump anyway...... well done people the pictures look fantastic
> 
> alan


No it moves around , to keep up to date and get all the info from this years event why not join up at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

ttvic said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > Because I got far too drunk last night and was throwing up til lunchtime!!
> ...


Rose, actually. 2 bottles. And then 1/2 bottle of rum.....

And all on an empty stomach.

Kinda serves me right really!!

:lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

phodge said:


> ttvic said:
> 
> 
> > phodge said:
> ...


  It does!


----------



## NikzyTT (Jun 22, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> Errr no its an Forward operating base based for the USAF


It's a standby base for the USAF in case they need it (i.e. wars etc) but it's not operational as fair as I'm aware? Maybe wrong though. 

I still say that Wadd was better though!


----------

